# Newsyslog typo?



## xtaz (Nov 22, 2012)

I've been curious about something for a while. Thought I'd ask about it. I redirect my periodic emails to log files instead with the following in /etc/periodic.conf


```
daily_output="/var/log/daily.log"
weekly_output="/var/log/weekly.log"
monthly_output="/var/log/monthly.log"
daily_status_security_inline="YES"
```

This works great. Except with the standard /etc/newsyslog.conf settings it appears that the weekly.log always has in it that the logfile has turned over due to size>1K. In the newsyslog.conf it has this line:


```
# logfilename          [owner]    mode count size when  flags [/pid_file] [sig_num]
/var/log/weekly.log                     640  5     1    $W6D0 JN
```

Now to me that 1 should be a * shouldn't it? As it is a weekly log file you want it to rotate weekly, not when it's above 1K in size surely? The daily and monthly lines have a * for size. So is that a mistake, or am I missing something here? I've changed mine to a * and then it behaves as expected and rotates weekly based on the when specification rather than the size.


----------



## fonz (Nov 22, 2012)

*Sounds right*



			
				xtaz said:
			
		

> Except with the standard /etc/newsyslog.conf settings it appears that the weekly.log always has in it that the logfile has turned over due to size>1K. In the newsyslog.conf it has this line:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


From the looks of it you are correct.

Fonz


----------



## xtaz (Nov 22, 2012)

Hmmm. If that's the case I wonder if there are any developers on here who would notice this, or if I should post it on the mailing lists, or file a PR. Seems like it's something a bit too simple to file a PR for.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 22, 2012)

Mailing lists or a PR are good.


----------



## xtaz (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks. PR conf/173857 raised.


----------

